# Seafood Boil



## wascolianpride (May 2, 2012)

Had my parents and a few friends over decided to go with some seafood this week. Turned out very very good. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2012)

well done sir...I would eat an entire loaf of said bread just by dipping it in the juices.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2012)

Wow


----------



## bbquzz (May 2, 2012)

Great lookin' meal and a nice post.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 2, 2012)

Looks so comforting and delicious, nice cook


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well done sir...I would eat an entire loaf of said bread just by dipping it in the juices.



I would bathe in the juice!  That is ONE FINE boil, man that looks great!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2012)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1cpru4op]well done sir...I would eat an entire loaf of said bread just by dipping it in the juices.



I would bathe in the juice!  That is ONE FINE boil, man that looks great!![/quote:1cpru4op]

That would be an improvement over your deodorant 


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## Vermin999 (May 3, 2012)

Looks outstanding but I am confused, did you boil these, steam them in aluminum foil on the grill or something else?


----------



## wascolianpride (May 3, 2012)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Looks outstanding but I am confused, did you boil these, steam them in aluminum foil on the grill or something else?



Thanks for all the compliments guys and yes sir I threw them on the grill for about 30-40 minutes and the beer steamed everything up...And the juices were magical after the bread was gone we all just straight drank the juice from the bowls haha


----------



## TimBear (May 10, 2012)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":31joovrz]well done sir...I would eat an entire loaf of said bread just by dipping it in the juices.



I would bathe in the juice!  That is ONE FINE boil, man that looks great!![/quote:31joovrz]
I'm with Larry on this one, this looks mighty-fine!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2012)

There would be a site to see.......Tim & Larry bathing together!


----------

